# don't want to cycle my tank help



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I currently have tanks that are very established. I am going to set up a new tank a 125gal. I don't want to cycle that tank I understand if I use water that is already cycled from my other tanks then it will not cycle or it will be a very short cycle. my question is this how much cycled water (gallons) do I need to use in the 125 gallon tank so it doesn't cycle? obviously the balance of water needed will be new salt water

I realize that there might be different opinions on this so please put them me know what you think.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Read my other post about why I hate reusing water to "establish" a tank. It doesn't help. What does help is moving the rock work over, the filters, etc.. Want some fuzzy advice? Buy or borrow some cheap large canister filters 3 weeks before tear down date. Allow the filters to seed up. Install on the new tank and then remove a month later. This will allow an artificial bio-filtration that can handle the size of the new tank. Research Hyatt filters as one could prove handy. Our local community does just this process whenever a local asks to borrow the "community" filters. Just borrow from the owner, use, clean, thank, and return.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

where is your other post on reused water?


Roger


----------

